# When to start simple training



## Cami (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello everyone. My golden is a couple days away from 10 weeks old and doing very well with potty/crate training. I have only had him a week and I can already see dramatic improvement in him knowing what he shouldnt chew on (even though he sometimes tries). He is also getting to know his name fairly well. My question is, when should I start the basic things such as sit, shake, stay and so on? Obviously he has a very, very short attention span right now so I am wondering how I can get him to concentrate for 5 minutes on the sit command, for example. Should I start now or wait a month? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The minute your dog walks in your door...


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Harley is now just short of 5 months now and has responded better to training than any other dog I have worked with. He has the sit, down, come, stay, leave it, and a few little cutsie tricks. Experiment with the clicker. If you are unfamiliar with clicker training Google clicker training and several websites have tutorials just for the reading. As for age never too young, just remember not to bore your pup but be creative and make him think.......


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> The minute your dog walks in your door...


 Ain't that the truth!!!!


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah right away and that's also a good point about the boredom. I think you do better having short training sessions (like even just a few minutes) several times a day then say trying to teach a command for an hour. It just gets frustrating for both of you. Also I personally work on one command until they get it before I move on to another. You'll find in just a few sessions most can learn the basics like sit, lay down, you can even throw in a roll over if you like. Of course treats help.


----------



## Cami (Nov 25, 2007)

I did start some training right away such as down, "no" and potty. I was just wondering if 2 months is too early to start training things like sit. And by too early, I mean is it at all beneficial since his attention span is so short. I think I will start in a day or two and so if we can get any results. I am just going to use his food as treats for now I think, he gets pretty excited for food. Thanks everyone!


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

Our puppy Hannah is 11 weeks old. She knows the sit command, down, shake a paw (useless but fun) and down and roll over (she loves this one because her reward is a belly rub) Sit was the first command we taught her and she was doing it the first week home (8 weeks old). We make her sit before being fed, sit before going out to potty, sit before being petted, etc. etc. My mom came over the other day and when she was taking off her coat Hannah was busting at the seams to get a pat on the head. My mom said "sit" and she sat right down. This week's training is healing and sitting when I stop during the walk. They are never "too young" to start training.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I started right away. Shadow was 9 weeks old when he came to live with us and within 3 days he knew "sit" "down" and "roll over." I was shocked. I bought a book that gave training tips and he just did everything I asked easily. I trained in short spurts and kept it fun.


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

You really can't start too soon. Think of it as opportunity training. Teach your pup to sit. Then have your pup sit and wait for food. I also feel these little things helps establish your relationship. 

The book My Smart Puppy has a lot of good puppy training advice. I tend to forget that my dog is only six months old. She is really good and picks things up real quick, but every once in a while, she reminds me she is a puppy. 

Be patient and don't expect too much at this age. Enjoy the time because it doesn't last.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

training should start immediately. Puppies are very smart, and will catch on quickly. Sit should be easy. Just make him sit for treats, food, whatever, and he'll probably get it in a few tries. My uncles rottweiler had it down in about 3 tries, and sits on command every time now at 4 months old. Also start things like "off" when you want them to leave something (of course use whatever word you want, but be consistent). Some of my keys words I use are:
sit
off
leave it
stay
come
inside


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

With everyone else on this - start simple things straight away. Quinn is 8 weeks old and i have started clicker training him. He will sit straight away, lay down is coming along nicely, and i have also started to call him in from the garden using a dog whistle - he is 100% on that so far (amazing what a food treat as a reward will do) and i hope he will continue when he goes out into the field or park for the first time. Make the training short, fun and most importantly finish on a good note so that you are happy and puppy is happy too. Good Luck


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

Ruby figured out the 'sit' a few days after we brought her home at 7 weeks 2 days - that's how we'd give her attention or fuss! Soon sit turned to down and for a period she was pre-empting it (just saying 'sit' would get a sit then down, then down would pre-empt rollover LOL!). 'Drop it' came earlier than most because we NEEDED it when she kept chewing the lead at 10 weeks!!


----------



## Cami (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone! We had our first clicker training session last night and I think it went well. Hopefully he will be sitting on command in no time!


----------



## Goldmom42 (Oct 17, 2007)

I always start the day they come home. Learning seems easier the younger they are.


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

Good idea everyone I pick up my little girl friday and she will be 7wks old and I am so excited about it all I cant wait thanks for the great ideas,


----------



## Cami (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok so I started the clicker training and he really gets that the sound of the click equals a treat. So I am trying to move on to "sit" but I am having a very hard time getting anywhere. I have him interested by having treats in my hand. I start to move my hand back but instead of sitting (like everything says is supposed to happen) he either jumps up at my hand or gets mad that he isnt getting the treat and completely loses all interest in the treat. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ErikaS (Oct 1, 2007)

My obi is almost 4 months old. we got him at 6 1/2 weeks and started immediately. First was potty, of course. Within the first week he knew his name and come... then very shortly after sit. Since then he has learning sit, stay, shake, other paw, lay, head (lay head on floor while laying), kisses, fetch and we are working on roll. 

i think it is a bad idea to wait to train, goldens are so smart!


----------

